# Vosotros (España hoy en día)



## flyingcabbage

Hola a todos,

No sé si esta pregunta corresponde a Gramática o a Vocabulario, pues lo siento si estoy en el foro incorrecto.

Sé que *Vosotros* (informal) y *Ustedes* (formal) se usan en España mientras solamente *Ustedes* se usa en América Latina, pero estoy leyendo las traducciónes de los libros Harry Potter y me di cuento de que todos dicen "*ustedes*" en lugar de "*vosotros*".

El libro fue publicado en España (en Barcelona, para ser exactos) y por eso creo que debe ser en español de España. Sin embargo, no he visto ningún verbo que termina en "-*áis*" o "-*éis*" etc. Todos, incluso los amigos de 16 años, dicen cosas como "¿Que *les* parece?" y "Pero... ¿que *quieren* que yo haga?" cuando hablan a dos personas o más (incluso personas que normalmente se dirigen como "*tú*" en el singular)

Pues, ¿es que hoy en día se dice "*vosotros*" con menos frecuencia? ¿*Ustedes* devuelve más común? ¿O claro, he comprado por casualidad la versión del libro de América Latina? 

Gracias de antemano por cualquiera información


----------



## Lurrezko

Tienes la versión para América Latina, probablemente. Ningún adolescente español habla de usted a sus compañeros, suena muy extraño, incluso cómico. ¿Figura el nombre del traductor?

Saludos


----------



## flyingcabbage

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Tienes la versión para América Latina, probablemente. Ningún adolescente español habla de usted a sus compañeros, suena muy extraño, incluso cómico. ¿Figura el nombre del traductor?
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias por su respuesta. Eso pensé, pero no hay mucho vocabulario latino(yo estudio, por la mayoría, español europeo - por eso, no entiendo muchos termos latinos pero he entendido este libro...).

Traductora = Gemma Rovira Ortega
Ediciones Salamandra, imprimado en Barcelona.

Lo curioso es que usan "*tú*" todo el tiempo (no "*usted*") pero no usan *vosotros*. Ejemplo de diálogo (hay tres personas, amigos de 16 años):
(Ron a Harry_)-¿Y por qué *supones* que...?
_(Harry a los dos otros) -_No sé con exactitud, pero me parece que es por la profecía. Ya *saben,* esa que intentaban robar*.*_

No sé, ¡qué es extraño!


----------



## Lurrezko

Suena extraño a mis oídos. En algunas partes de España se usa este *ustedes*, pero no es lo habitual.


----------



## flljob

flyingcabbage said:


> Todos, incluso los amigos de 16 años, dicen cosas como "¿Que *les* parece?" y "Pero... ¿que *quieren* que yo haga?" cuando hablan a dos personas o más (incluso personas que normalmente se dirigen como "*tú*" en el singular) Usamos ustedes cuando hay más de un tú o más de un usted. Es decir, *ustedes* es el plural de *tú* y de *usted*.
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano por cualquiera información


 
Saludos


----------



## flyingcabbage

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Suena extraño a mis oídos. En algunas partes de España se usa este *ustedes*, pero no es lo habitual.


 
Vale, gracias por la información . Como lo he comprado de un sitio de Internet, es posible que me mandaron una versión latina... Sé que en inglés hay dos versiones - la de Gran Bretaña (que es la que tenemos en Irlanda) y la de los Estados Unidos - para evitar confusión entre dialectos - a lo mejor es parecido en español.



> Originally Posted by *flljob*
> Usamos ustedes cuando hay más de un tú o más de un usted. Es decir, *ustedes* es el plural de *tú* y de *usted*.


 
Está mexicano, ¿no? . ¿Sabe si hay unas versiones latinoamericanas de la traducción de los libros Harry Potter? Yo creía que tenía el libro español pero hay este usado de *ustedes* (y no *vosotros*) que no es tipico de España sino de América Latina...


----------



## flljob

flyingcabbage said:


> Vale, gracias por la información . Como lo he comprado de un sitio de Internet, es posible que me mandaron una versión latina... Sé que en inglés hay dos versiones - la de Gran Bretaña (que es la que tenemos en Irlanda) y la de los Estados Unidos - para evitar confusión entre dialectos - a lo mejor es parecido en español.
> 
> 
> 
> Está  Eres mexicano, ¿no? . ¿Sabes si hay unas  versiones latinoamericanas de la traducción de los libros Harry Potter? Yo creía que tenía el libro español pero hay este usado  uso de *ustedes* (y no *vosotros*) que no es tipico de España sino de América Latina...


 
Si usan ustedes en lugar de vosotros, ten la seguridad de que está hecho en Hispanoamérica. No sé si haya una edición mexicana.

Saludos


----------



## Salmanman

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Tienes la versión para América Latina, probablemente. Ningún adolescente español habla de usted a sus compañeros, suena muy extraño, incluso cómico. ¿Figura el nombre del traductor?
> 
> Saludos


 
Es curioso, pero aquí nosotros pensamos que vosotros suena cómico. XD


----------



## Lurrezko

Salmanman said:


> Es curioso, pero aquí nosotros pensamos que vosotros suena cómico. XD



Somos todos graciosos, por lo visto.

Saludos


----------



## merquiades

He visto que venden sus traducciones al menos en España, Argentina, Paraguay, Chile, y México. A lo mejor ha querido hacer una traducción "genérica" para todos.


----------



## Lurrezko

merquiades said:


> He visto que venden sus traducciones al menos en España, Argentina, Paraguay, Chile, y México. A lo mejor ha querido hacer una traducción "genérica" para todos.



Es muy probable. La traductora es española, según creo.


----------



## duvija

Supongo que fue cálculo de mercado. Como que los 19 países de habla hispana de América (10? no sé por qué dije esto) van a comprar más libros que la única España europea.
Bueno, no los países, ta, la gente de los países, quise decir.


----------



## flyingcabbage

Gracias a todos por las respuestas (y las correcciones de mi español también, ya estoy aprendiéndolo )

Lo extraño es que he leído libros 1 y 2 antes y se usa *vosotros* en ellos, pero en libro 6 que leo actualmente, es *ustedes*. Hay traductores diferentes, a lo mejor tienen estilos diferentes.

Me preguntaba si había habido un gran cambio en el español europeo sin que yo lo noté, pero parece que la traducción es una mezcla de todos


----------



## juandiego

flyingcabbage said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas (y las correcciones de mi español también, ya estoy aprendiéndolo )
> 
> Lo extraño es que he leído *los* libros 1 y 2 antes y se usa *vosotros* en ellos, pero en *el* libro 6 que leo actualmente, es *ustedes*. Hay traductores diferentes, a lo mejor tienen estilos diferentes.
> 
> Me preguntaba si había habido un gran cambio en el español europeo sin que yo lo noté *haya notado*, pero parece que la traducción es una mezcla de todos


Hola flyingcabbage.
Pese a que el nombre de la traductora parece catalán, por lo que entiendo que naturalmente ella lo habría traducido utilizando el vosotros, es probable que existan las dos versiones. Después de todo, eso sólo requeriría de cambios muy automatizados sin necesidad de reescribir todo el texto.


----------



## Pinairun

flyingcabbage said:


> Me preguntaba si había habido un gran cambio en el español europeo sin que yo lo noté, pero parece que la traducción es una mezcla de todos


 
Puedes estar segura de que el uso de "vosotros" está aumentando en España, porque cada vez es más habitual el tuteo.


----------



## Bloodsun

Esto te lo digo con toda seguridad: hay al menos dos versiones de Harry Potter en español.

Una es la traducción dirigida al público español, y que utiliza *vosotros*, coged, bolsa, etc. (por nombrar algunos detalles que recuerdo de esa versión).
Otra es la traducción dirigida al público latinoamericano (o al menos a algunos países), que utiliza *ustedes*, tomen, mochila.

Todas estas versiones tienen origen en una misma traducción hecha en España, sólo por aquellas editoriales que poseen los derechos de traducción y edición. Es muy lógico que se use un español distinto para cada versión, así todos los lectores hispanohablantes podemos leer un mismo libro con la ilusión de que ha sido escrito para todos, no sólo para los ingleses, y de que no ha sido traducido únicamente para los españoles.

En el área de las traducciones, se conocen muy bien las diferencias entre las distintas regiones hispanohablantes, y es muy común que se edite una versión diferente para cada país o grupo de países. En este caso, son al menos dos, muy distintas entre sí (esto lo sé, porque he leído uno de esos libros en español de España, y además de resultarme muy raro, me la pasaba riéndome, me costaba imaginar que fuesen ingleses, sino que sonaban demasiado españoles). Si no fuese así, a los que están acostumbrados a hablar y escuchar un español, les costaría mucho identificarse con lo que dicen los personajes traducidos al otro español. 

A pesar de estas diferencias generales entre ambas traducciones/versiones, la idea es que sea lo más neutro posible, que transmita la idea original sin grandes modificaciones. Y ¡ojo! Que una versión esté dirigida a latinoamérica, no quiere decir necesariamente que suene como si lo hubiese escrito un latinoamericano. Si fuese así, por ejemplo, la versión para Argentina debería ser con voseo, y francamente no puedo imaginarme semejante cosa (en nuestra versión, hablan de tú todo el tiempo, y sólo usan usted para dirigirse a un profesor o persona mayor. El plural de tú y de usted es *ustedes*, no vosotros). Es todo un tema eso de las traducciones... 

Pero bueno, no quiero extenderme demasiado. Sólo quiero confirmarte que existen al menos dos versiones diferentes, y que sin duda la que vos tenés es la latinoamericana.


Saludos.


----------



## flyingcabbage

Muchas gracias a todos, que es interesante 

Como ya he dicho, compré el libro de una librería de Internet y me lo mandaron por correos - así que no sé cuál versión es y no hay nada escrito en la cubierta. Pensé que estaba el de España pero claro, no tenía razón.

Gracias, Bloodsun, por la explicación. De hecho, he notado "mochila" también pero no me di cuenta de que era una palabra latina. El libro no tiene muchísimos termos latinoamericanos, puedo entenderlo casi perfectamente, eso es lo que dices con estilo "neutro", ¿no?. Lo comprendo, he visto algunos de las películas dobladas en irlandés (gaelico) y ¡es muy divertido!

Muy interesantes, ¡estas diferencias!


----------



## torrebruno

Por mi parte, agradecer _Bloodsun_ su aporte y clarificación de como funciona el tema en el sector. Muy interesante, gracias.


----------



## Bloodsun

torrebruno said:


> Por mi parte, agradecer _Bloodsun_ su aporte y clarificación de como funciona el tema en el sector. Muy interesante, gracias.



Es un placer


----------



## Ibermanolo

duvija said:


> Supongo que fue cálculo de mercado. Como que los 19 países de habla hispana de América (10? no sé por qué dije esto) van a comprar más libros que la única España europea.
> Bueno, no los países, ta, la gente de los países, quise decir.


 
Por esa regla de tres para las películas harían un único doblaje en español estándar-americano y sin embargo no es así. Con los libros pasa lo mismo, normalmente cuando leo un libro traducido al español suele estar traducido al español de España.


----------



## duvija

Ibermanolo said:


> Por esa regla de tres para las películas harían un único doblaje en español estándar-americano y sin embargo no es así. Con los libros pasa lo mismo, normalmente cuando leo un libro traducido al español suele estar traducido al español de España.


 

Ah, qué bien. Supongo que desde la aparición de la computadora el proceso se facilitó. Gracias.


----------



## I-d

Hola!
Por lo que he leido, nadie ha dicho que en algunas partes de España, como en Andalucía, el uso de ustedes es muy común. Y no en el sentido formal, sino cambiándolo por vosotros. 
Por ejemplo: ¿qué váis a hacer ustedes ahora?

Saludos!


----------



## Ibermanolo

¿Entoces cabe suponer que lo que sucede es que han traducido Harry Potter al andaluz informal?


----------



## juandiego

Hola I-d.
Cierto que se utiliza el _ustedes_ con el verbo en conjugado como con _vosotros_. No en toda Andalucía, desde luego. Es un fenómeno muy de la parte occidental. Desde, creo, Málaga y Córdoba hacia el este no se utiliza nada.


----------



## flyingcabbage

Ibermanolo said:


> ¿Entoces cabe suponer que lo que sucede es que han traducido Harry Potter al andaluz informal?


 
¡Quizá! . Pero el libro que tengo no lo es. No hay ningunos verbos que terminan en -áis, -éis, etc. en el mío. 

Creo que, sencillamente, I-d nos daba un otro ejemplo de cuando se utiliza vosotros y usted, que era mi primera pregunta 

Lo digo otra vez, ¡gracias a todos para los respuestos!


----------



## Ibermanolo

Como plural de "tú" y conjugado correctamente (ustedes tienen) en España sólo se usa en Canarias. Como plural de usted se utiliza en toda España. Como plural de "tú" pero conjugado con las formas de "vosotros" (ustedes tenéis) en alguna partes de Andalucía.


----------



## I-d

flyingcabbage said:


> ¡Quizá! . Pero el libro que tengo no lo es. No hay ningunos verbos que terminan en -áis, -éis, etc. en el mío.
> 
> Creo que, sencillamente, I-d nos daba un otro ejemplo de cuando se utiliza vosotros y usted, que era mi primera pregunta
> 
> Lo digo otra vez, ¡gracias a todos para los respuestos  por las respuestas!


 
Hola de nuevo!

Efectivamente era otro ejemplo del uso de "ustedes" en España.

saludos!


----------



## culegrande

Hola a todos los foreros, 

Lo del uso de ustedes, no estoy de acuerdo con flyingcabbage porque en América Latina, se suele usar''ustedes'' más que en España
Sin embargo, en algunas zonas en Andalucía, se suele usar''ustedes'' En España ambas formas se entienden y se usan pero en América latina, no se usa '' vosotros'' Al menos hablo en mi nombre. Por ejemplo he estado dos meses en Argentina y nunca he oído que se usa ''vosotros''
Un saludo cordial a todos los foreros,


----------



## Canela Mad

Sólo un dato curioso: Estas adaptaciones no se hacen con una herramienta informática, las hace un revisor humano, ayudándose de algún programa de búsqueda de términos pero el grueso del trabajo es como una revisión de estilo a la antigua usanza. Lo sé de primera mano porque he trabajado en algunas. Algunas editoriales acreditan el trabajo del revisor pero en la mayoría de los casos sólo se cita al traductor original.

Un saludo


----------



## krloszz

Me gustaría aportar un poco al tema.

Tenía unos 10 años cuando mis padres me regalaron un libro de Harry Potter, y la verdad es que desde ese momento reconocí bastantes formas ibéricas en la traducción (especialmente recuerdo el uso de güay, que, el que yo sepa, solo se utiliza en España).

Posteriormente, me regalaron el mismo libro en pasta dura, y, aún lo recuerdo muy bien, sí utilizaba el vosotros, ademas de palabras claramente ibéricas como beicón (en México, por lo menos, decimos tocino) o aparcar (aquí se dice estacionar).

Así que sí, aunque la traductora es catalana (debido a que la editorial esta establecida en Barcelona), por mi parte puedo decir que si hay dos versiones, una que intenta ser en español 'neutro o general' (que a pesar de todo presenta claros iberismos) y una dirigida especialmente al público español.

Saludos.


----------



## RIAADVD

Lamento si estoy abriendo este tema otra vez, pero me ha llamado mucho la atención su contenido y me gustaría preguntar algo. Indiferentemente de las dos versiones que pudieren haber recibido, creo que todos los que las leímos entendimos perfectamente lo que querían decir ¿O es que alguno tuvo dudas al principio de seguir el texto?


----------



## flyingcabbage

RIAADVD said:


> Lamento si estoy abriendo este tema otra vez, pero me ha llamado mucho la atención su contenido y me gustaría preguntar algo. Indiferentemente de las dos versiones que pudieren haber recibido, creo que todos los que las leímos entendimos perfectamente lo que querían decir ¿O es que alguno tuvo dudas al principio de seguir el texto?



Hola RIAADVD.

Fui yo quien abrí este hilo, pues te responderé.
Sí, podía seguir el texto sin problemas. Es que compré el libro por la red (así que no sabía de qué país era) y como había en la primera página las palabras "Imprimido en España", pensaba que fue la versión de España. Por eso, me preguntaba por qué los personajes siempre se dirigen con "ustedes" y no vosotros.

Lo entendía perfectamente, pero lo que me tenía confundida era por qué no se utiliza "vosotros" en un libro de España (como pensaba).


----------



## RIAADVD

Ah… ya veo ¡Qué bueno! Al menos ya sé que no hay problema para entendernos.

¿Sabes? Un amigo portugués me dijo una vez, que el Castellano tenía algo que lo hacia una lengua muy especial y única. En el portugués europeo existen más o menos las mismas reglas gramaticales que en el brasilero, solo que un poco más distinto si lo comparas con el castellano.

Según él, un portugués puede entender muy bien a un brasilero, debido a la gran cantidad de exposición que tiene Portugal a los medios de Brasil; pero a veces, es prácticamente imposible que un brasilero entienda a un portugués, debido a que la diferencia descomunal de vocabulario es impresionante, por no mencionar que en Brasil casi no se tiene contacto con los medios de comunicación portugueses.

Al final, mi amigo Luis me dijo que el Castellano era una lengua mucho más unida que el portugués, que no importaba el uso de vosotros, distinción u otras variantes que tuviera los dialectos españoles, casi siempre se terminaba entendiendo.

Ahora no se que opinen en España, pero me parece que en parte tiene razón al decir que somos una lengua mucho más unida. El intercambio cultural que recibimos es más o menos el mismo. Al menos eso creo yo, porque en Venezuela hay una gran exposición a los medios españoles debido a la gran mayoría de inmigrantes que llegaron en la época de los 50 y 60.


----------



## Martoo

RIAADVD said:


> Lamento si estoy abriendo este tema otra vez, pero me ha llamado mucho la atención su contenido y me gustaría preguntar algo. Indiferentemente de las dos versiones que pudieren haber recibido, creo que todos los que las leímos entendimos perfectamente lo que querían decir ¿O es que alguno tuvo dudas al principio de seguir el texto?





RIAADVD said:


> Ah… ya veo ¡Qué bueno! Al menos ya sé que no hay problema para entendernos.
> 
> ¿Sabes? Un amigo portugués me dijo una vez, que el Castellano tenía algo que lo hacia una lengua muy especial y única. En el portugués europeo existen más o menos las mismas reglas gramaticales que en el brasilero, solo que un poco más distinto si lo comparas con el castellano.
> 
> Según él, un portugués puede entender muy bien a un brasilero, debido a la gran cantidad de exposición que tiene Portugal a los medios de Brasil; pero a veces, es prácticamente imposible que un brasilero entienda a un portugués, debido a que la diferencia descomunal de vocabulario es impresionante, por no mencionar que en Brasil casi no se tiene contacto con los medios de comunicación portugueses.
> 
> Al final, mi amigo Luis me dijo que el Castellano era una lengua mucho más unida que el portugués, que no importaba el uso de vosotros, distinción u otras variantes que tuviera los dialectos españoles, casi siempre se terminaba entendiendo.
> 
> Ahora no se que opinen en España, pero me parece que en parte tiene razón al decir que somos una lengua mucho más unida. El intercambio cultural que recibimos es más o menos el mismo. Al menos eso creo yo, porque en Venezuela hay una gran exposición a los medios españoles debido a la gran mayoría de inmigrantes que llegaron en la época de los 50 y 60.



Por favor RIAADVD, te pediría que uses la fuente que viene por _default _en el foro, porque entre la fuente muy chiquita y la otra que es muy grande es muy difícil leer el texto de corrido.  Gracias. 

Para agregar al tema, en el campo de los videojuegos, me acuerdo que de pibe me compré el Harry Potter para PS1 y la única versión que circulaba en español era la que venía con la traducción de España. Después creo que empezaron a sacar versiones traducidas en latinoamericano para los juegos posteriores. 

Como argentino uno ya está acostumbrado al español "neutro" (como se dice acá al español latinoamericano) pero estaría bueno que se hagan versiones de todo (libros, películas, juegos, etc.) con el voseo incorporado para los países que lo usan.


----------

